# M1A



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey I was thinking about buying an M1A for hunting purposes and also just wanting another gun. I have always liked these Springfields and was just just wondering if anyone on here has one, and if they like it or not?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

From what I hear most people that have them like them. With older guns you have to remember to check the action and bore if you can. Also, headspace if you can. I believe Hickok45 on YouTube as a review of sorts on his page. I would check nutnfancy and Iraqveteran8888 too. All those guys put good info out on the guns they review.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome thanks Coyote!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

I carried an M1A in the service as a SDM. My job was to engage targets from 300 to 1000 yds. We could accurately engage targets to those ranges using the M118 LRHPBT. Alot of companys make M1A's. Stick with Springfield Armory if your wallet will let you. Also check out the "National Match" versions. The M1A's operating system is very forgiving when in dusty or dirty environments. They are accurate. And the 7.62x51(.308) is no slouch when it comes to hunting given you buy the proper ammo for the critter you are hunting. Being semi auto, check your local laws for hunting regs. You will need to buy a 5 round mag if going after big game.

Remember, these rifles are very accurate, but they will perform only as good as the optics ontop of them.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks short, my buddy had one and I fell in love with it. I can hunt with it where I'm at, I was wondering on the the optics. Will I need a butt piece for my cheek or not...I guess it depends on the optics.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Oh you are talking about new ones I see. Oops I feel dumb now. Lol. Oh well. They are slick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Depending on your optics and the type of shooting you will do, a cheek piece always helps with good eye/scope alignment and promotes a proper cheek weld.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

If you buy a springfield inc rifle make sure the lot number on the bolt has FA at the end of it. The FA means the bolt is forged..... I had one for shooting service rifle without the forged bolt, and after a few years the bolt began to have problems.... But Springfield is a good company and they will fix what screws up. You may want to find a receiver and build one with GI Parts. Oh yea make sure the stock is tight meaning the receiver legs are hard to get out, and also make sure there is little to no play between the gas cylinder and the front of the stock, the play can affect accuracy. A NM gun has the gas cylinder welded or pinned to the front band that meets with the stock. This eliminates play, it is called unitizing. This helps but as the stock wears from cleaning play does begin to develop between the stock and the front band. Good luck and they are lots of fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Or just save yourself all that trouble and put up the coin to buy an EBR chasis system. Not cheap, but well worth the money.


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, thanks fellas, good info going to start shopping now.


----------

